# Droppings stuck on vent



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi 
Lulu has droppings stuck on her vent, and it looks really weird. She isn't cleaning it off. Should I just leave it there or try to get it off?

Thanks


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You could put some water in her cage or if she comes out for out of cage time, provide a bath for her out and she might like to bathe in the water. 
I would leave it for now and see if she removes it when preening a little later or if she does bathe. I take it it's not been there for very long at this point.


----------

